# Hp Pavilion DV6 1154tx



## latino_ansari (Sep 1, 2009)

Ok... few days back one of my friend bought Hp Pavilion DV6 1154tx laptop... So I thought a review might be good .....

So here it goes....

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2433/3878581362_98f315ff1a_m.jpg


It came with Windows Vista... but now it is running Windows 7 Beta without any issues... I think the laptop looks great... The configuration goes like this : 

             -> Intel C2D 8600 @ 2.4ghz
             -> 4GB DDr2 RAM
             -> 500gb HDD
             -> ATI Mobility Radeon HD4650 with 1gb Ram
             -> DVD writer ....etc

Other Highlights of the lappy includes : -

             -> Webcam
             -> Fingerprint Scanner
             -> Hp quick launch buttons
             -> 5 in 1 Card (Common with all Laptops)
             -> Remote Control (As its an entertainment laptop)
             -> 4 x Usb 2.0
             -> 1 x eSata
             -> HDMI
             -> Ethernet, Modem, PCMCIA Slot, VGA out...
             -> Screen Size is 15.6 inches
             -> 1 x Line in jack and 2x line out (2 headphones can be connected)

          The laptop has good overall performance, thanks to the 2.4 Ghz c2d and the Ati 4650 it can play most of the new games can be played on it at decent resolution and settings. I played Prototype, Crysis Warhed at resolutions upto 1024 x 768 with all settings high. The gameplay was smooth and still the laptop had enough grunt left to push the resolutions higher. Didn't get enough time to do that. 

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2527/3878581630_b835d5b64e_m.jpg
          The keyboard is good. it has numpad also. But the arrow keys are too small to be classified as comfortable. The keyboard scores low on feedback front. The touchpad has seperate button to switch it off. But its too smooth and fast for my liking. The inbuilt speakers are good when considering laptops as its made by Altec Lansing.

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2590/3877787561_caf062fd21_m.jpg
         The screen in 15.6 inches with max resolution of 1366x768. The screen is not that great at it loses details when viewed from sideways.

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2491/3877787423_9afb7f10a8_m.jpg

It got windows experience index of 5.9 in windows 7..

Pros : - 
  -> No heating issues
  -> Good for gaming

Cons : -
  -> keyboard feedback not upto the mark
  -> Screen quality
  -> Over priced

   Overall its a good package but its a bit overpriced at 67000/- as for that amount a better Dell laptop can be purchased.

Some more pics : 

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2495/3878581732_80073a7006_m.jpg

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3510/3877786735_177698130d_m.jpg


----------



## girish.g (Sep 2, 2009)

Was that carry bag free? Looks pretty awesome


----------



## latino_ansari (Sep 2, 2009)

yeah it came with laptop... No extra charges for that


----------



## girish.g (Sep 2, 2009)

Awesome. Do dell lappy's come with a remote control


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 3, 2009)

^^

na, they dont.. 
--------

to the OP : nice review, hv been looking to buy tat laptop (for my friend) thanx, this helped.. 

btw, did u run any softwares on it..?? or any Apps... ?? wat abt net connectivity (via lan cable and wifi)..?? plz do post..


----------



## latino_ansari (Sep 3, 2009)

@ashu888ashu888
all the connectivity options are there... lan and wifi.... the ethernet works as they should and haven't checked wifi... What kind of Apps are u talking about...
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
@ashu888ashu888
all the connectivity options are there... lan and wifi.... the ethernet works as they should and haven't checked wifi... What kind of Apps are u talking about...


----------



## lucifer_is_back (Sep 5, 2009)

have bought the same one but with AMD processor 
heats up a little bit but other wise awesome


----------



## latino_ansari (Sep 5, 2009)

@lucifer_is_back

how much did that cost u... with AMD proccy


----------



## lucifer_is_back (Sep 5, 2009)

latino_ansari said:


> @lucifer_is_back
> 
> how much did that cost u... with AMD proccy


47500 inc of all taxes


----------



## lucifer_is_back (Sep 5, 2009)

Yaar can some one tell me from where can i get XP drivers for it


----------



## codename_romeo (Sep 6, 2009)

Just becoz of amd proccy the price fell from 67k to 47.5k???????
Which amd proccy did you get in the config???


----------



## lucifer_is_back (Sep 6, 2009)

codename_romeo said:


> Just becoz of amd proccy the price fell from 67k to 47.5k???????
> Which amd proccy did you get in the config???


Amd Turion X2
other diff is that the HDD is only 250GB


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 6, 2009)

@ latino : thanx for the update, regarding "Apps" i was asking if u are into programming so tat were u able to work with java servers on that lappy.. ?? 

and plz tell me abt the battery time..?? how long does it work on a single charge..?? 
-------------


----------



## lucifer_is_back (Sep 7, 2009)

Wifi works fine 
Running Visual Studio 2008
Ms SQl Server 2005
Works Fine


----------



## latino_ansari (Sep 7, 2009)

@ashu888ashu888 : 
the battery backup is around 150-160 minutes running day 2 day applications and i am not that much into programming but i do run Visual Studio and netbeans ide on it... And there is no problem...


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 9, 2009)

^^

ooh gr8, yup i use netbeans too, and seeing tat it runs smoothly, i might buy this lappy for my bro too ..  thanx again...


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 14, 2009)

lucifer_is_back said:


> have bought the same one but with AMD processor
> heats up a little bit but other wise awesome



how hot does it get. Is it worth the trouble? If you could mention the temperatures it would be great.


----------



## latino_ansari (Sep 15, 2009)

dude amd processor gets hot... Intel runs cooler....


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Sep 16, 2009)

^^

yeah +1 on that...


----------



## desiibond (Sep 16, 2009)

good review.

but you should've picked one with core2duo. i don't like AMD mobile processors. They are not good in power management and not fast either (when compared to core2duo).

and centrino 2 rocks!!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Sep 16, 2009)

i know turion runs hot but... is it bearable.. is it worth it...or i should just give the turions a skip cuz they are very good value...


----------



## latino_ansari (Sep 17, 2009)

@desiibond

my friend has picked the Intel one... not the Amd one...


----------



## lucifer_is_back (Sep 25, 2009)

well it runs a little hot but u can still keep it in lap


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Sep 26, 2009)

I have contacted hp guys, they said they had heating issues with amd back then, now we have no such issues with the new ones, as am interested in DV6 1211AX which comes with amd turion x2 2.2, 4gb ram, backlit display 15.6",320gb hdd, 1gb ati hd4560 gfx, and am getting for 45k, should I go for it,
can any one let me know the prices of HP HDX16 notebooks.


----------



## desiibond (Sep 26, 2009)

^^ I wouldn't recommend AMD for laptops. it sucks battery really fast and is not that powerful. better stick to core2duo based laptops.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Sep 27, 2009)

ok then please suggest any one from HP within same price range with almost same features with C2D cpu, could go with 512mb dedicated gfx.

and what about this -

                                                          Aspire 5738G with Dedicated Graphics                                                               Genuine Windows Vista® Home Premium , Intel® Core 2 Duo T6600 (2 MB L2 cache, 2.2 GHz)/ Intel PM45 Chipset / nVidia 512MB Dedicated Graphics/4 GB RAM / 15.6" HD / DVD Writer/ 320 GB HDD / BlueTooth/ MultiCard Reader / GigaLAN / WebCam/ 4 x USB Ports / Dolby Stereo Speakers/HDMI/ FPR /6 Cell/ Genuine Vista Home Premium/ 1Yr International Travellers Warranty/Carry Case Part NumberLX.PEY0X.012

however I felt its screen little smaller compared to HP ones, if I could get this piece without OS then it would be added advantage, I could go for linux or windows7 64bit straight away.However how is acer's post sales customer service.

please suggest quickly as some of my colleagues are depended on my decision8).


----------



## latino_ansari (Sep 27, 2009)

I don't think acer has got good customer care.... One of my friend has an acer notebook and according to him acer after sales support is not good...


----------



## Akshay (Oct 10, 2009)

I have HP laptops with AMD processors (turion) but none of them have any heating issues. Acer service centres are horrible and very expensive. Dont even consider acers and zeniths.


----------



## Apple (Oct 16, 2009)

can anyone Tell the price of Hp paviliion dv6-1211ax.....I am confused whether to buy a Hp or Dell lappy.....guys help me

SOSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 17, 2009)

i'm buying the dv6-1211ax ....
it will cost u around 46k...
but u can get it for 45k if u bargain..
its an awesome laptop for the price......
buy it.... and buy a laptop cooler if u think u need it....


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Oct 17, 2009)

^^ are you still getting it in your area?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Oct 17, 2009)

i'm still geting the 1211ax. in my area ...
maybe the last few remaining models...
anyway i'm seriously thinking about the 2005ax after reading about it on chip.
will the 2005ax be widely available on 22nd october?


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Oct 17, 2009)

yep by 23rd  most vendours would have it.


----------



## yiouyio (Oct 18, 2009)

This one is a good one, but the price is not cheap, do you think so?


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Oct 18, 2009)

yeah little over priced.


----------



## sagsall4u (Nov 8, 2009)

hey guys..cud u pls help me out in buying a notebook. 
My requirements r simple. I'll be loading some softwares like the Visual studio 9, sql server, others based on .NET. I might load some heavy softwares later on.I also need a 250GB hdd..wi-fi, bluetooth, and the usuals. With windows 7. how many choices do i have and where is the best place to buy laptops in mumbai.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 8, 2009)

VS9 and SQL server on a netbook????

atleast get a Pentium dual core based laptop.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Nov 9, 2009)

desiibond said:


> VS9 and SQL server on a netbook????
> 
> atleast get a Pentium dual core based laptop.



where did he said netbook?


----------



## desiibond (Nov 9, 2009)

azaad_shri75 said:


> where did he said netbook?



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=1179027&postcount=36


----------



## sagsall4u (Nov 9, 2009)

It says "notebook". Btw i kinda like the dell inspiron 15..


----------

